# Kostenloses Datenbankmodellierungstool



## guenni81 (3. Aug 2004)

Hallo,
vielleicht kann dies der eine oder andere mal gebrauchen.
www.fabforce.net


----------



## bygones (3. Aug 2004)

noch besser wäre es als Plugin für Eclipse  :toll:


----------



## guenni81 (3. Aug 2004)

Das ist war. Kannst dies ja gerne mal umsetzen 
Das Tool finde ich bis jetzt klasse


----------



## radio (3. Aug 2004)

Jau der DB-Designer rockt,

schon in mehreren Projekten eingesetzt......


----------



## Archy (4. Aug 2004)

:? Naja, aber wohl nur für MySQL optimiert.


----------



## macfreakz (4. Aug 2004)

für Eclipse gibt es viele Tools:

z.B. http://www.azzurri.jp/en/software/clay/screenshots.jsp

mehr siehe: http://eclipse-plugins.2y.net/eclip...C8536D1CAE5669DC0434DD96A09?category=Database


----------

